# Post your centipede enclosures.



## Timmy (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm intrested in seeing how everyone sets up their cent's enclosure and how they decorate it.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Nov 30, 2006)

Mine only ever burrow, so I haven't seen need to decorate.  If I had an _S. gigantea_, I'd probably decorate with branches and stuff because I've heard they like to climb.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 30, 2006)

Here are some terrs I keep stuff in.  For babies, I use a smaller containers til they get 3 or 4 inches.  That's just me though.  Any decorations are mostly for me.  If it helps them out somehow, that's good too.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Great Enclosures Galapoheros what is housed in the sandy looking one with the wood? 4th pic.


----------



## Timmy (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice enclosures todd. Looks like you use both wood and rock for hiding places, which is best?

Tim


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 1, 2006)

Novak said:


> Hey Great Enclosures Galapoheros what is housed in the sandy looking one with the wood? 4th pic.


Hello!  There is a female A. moderatum in that one.  Going for a sac next year:drool: .  She's really moved allot of dirt and is really camped in for the winter.

Hey Tim, I usually see and find heros sp around rocky areas.  I don't really know what's best but that's where I usually see them so I like to use flat rocks for S. heros sp. when I put them in terrs.  Some people worry about bad mites in wood but I think I've taken care of that prob.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Dec 2, 2006)

S. subspinipes.







S: cingulata

The other centipedes has not a really good enclosure.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## C_Strike (Dec 2, 2006)

Scolopendra subspinepes 'vietnam' ,  Scolopendra subspinepes 'Tiger-leg' 
















Im hopiong to nuke soome of the local moss, as its very bushy, and would be brilliant for them to hide under, so some alterations will come


----------



## Timmy (Dec 2, 2006)

Those are some beautiful enclosures, Soul.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Dec 3, 2006)

That tigerlegs is beautiful! Mine is about 4", so it's pretty small. Yours must be a lot bigger as it has rich coloration on its legs.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd be interested to see the people who keep TONS of centipedes rooms... My own collection is growing a lot and i'd like to see how you guys actually optimize your space... 

 phil.


----------



## C_Strike (Dec 5, 2006)

Both are approx 7-9inch, i havent actually measured. my tigerlegs a pansey, no aggression whatso eva except tail lashing. The Vietnamese on the other hand, is a nasty lil bastid! lol


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 5, 2006)

bistrobob85 said:


> I'd be interested to see the people who keep TONS of centipedes rooms... My own collection is growing a lot and i'd like to see how you guys actually optimize your space...
> 
> phil.


i don't have tons, but i have more than a few 






zoom
annotation (i label a lot of the stuff in the pics)







zoom
working on the annotation for this pic

i probably have ~100 centipedes, 80+% plings. there is also 400-500 other pet bugs in that pic


----------



## dehaani (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey cacoseraph, you have a tub of mites there? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Vincent (Dec 6, 2006)

this is how I keep my pedes, of course it doesn't look like this anymore as all my pedes like to make a mess  







this is my centipede wall

Bottom 






Top







and this is my scorpion wall (old pic almost all petboxes are filled now)


----------



## Timmy (Dec 14, 2006)

How does the dried moss work for you/ how do your pedes like it?


----------



## SouthernStyle (Dec 15, 2006)

Timmy said:


> How does the dried moss work for you/ how do your pedes like it?


Mine Like to burrow underneath it on a REGULAR basis...I keep it kinda moist though so they dont dry out....But They really LOVE that stuff...Mine seems to Always be rearranging it to fit her needs


----------



## Timmy (Dec 15, 2006)

And you guys are just using simple spanish moss, or what? I was thinking about putting some moss in my enclosures when I first got mine.


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 15, 2006)

wbs said:


> Hey cacoseraph, you have a tub of mites there? I'm intrigued!


my buddy sent me what he thought might be good mites. they part of that container that is turned away from teh camera says "good m" =P

but i accidentily killed the mites and these totally awesome rove beetles he also sent me by leaving them where the sunlight sweeps across in my room.


----------



## C_Strike (Dec 15, 2006)

the moss is very la very lush green around my area.
Its mainly to help my tiger-leg feel a bit more comfortable..its not really settled in yet, and he hasnt got a particularly decent hide atm.
It will aslo help keep humidity..which is good


----------



## Timmy (Dec 15, 2006)

Won't it kind of act like a sponge, though, and keep stale water which mites love?


----------



## C_Strike (Dec 18, 2006)

Only if you leave it and dont maintain/clean it every so often


----------



## nepenthes (Dec 18, 2006)

That actually looks like sphagnum moss, the stuff that makes peat.


----------



## C_Strike (Dec 20, 2006)

aye, currently iv been using spaghnum moss, but the local stuff is a very nice green color.


----------



## C_Strike (Dec 20, 2006)

aye, currently iv been using spaghnum moss, but the local stuff is a very nice green color. 
it might well still be spaghnum moss, its identical 'cept the color.


----------

